# beeeeeeeer yay



## llllshaunllll (Sep 8, 2007)

im sooooooo drunk haha beers yay sorry for this thread but im pissed out of my face


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 8, 2007)

What is the reason for this thread?And if you'r sorry for it why not not post it.


----------



## llllshaunllll (Sep 8, 2007)

don't worry be happy  is the life meaning!


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 8, 2007)

Are you still drunk?


----------



## llllshaunllll (Sep 9, 2007)

i got so drunk last night lol


----------



## Bansh88 (Sep 9, 2007)

What was the drink?


----------



## llllshaunllll (Sep 9, 2007)

carlsberg


----------



## Bansh88 (Sep 10, 2007)

I had some of that while in Stockholm. Always saw the football Jerseys and wanted to try it. It was OK.


----------



## Bansh88 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll drink a Mickey's 40 for all of you tonight. I have one left over fromt he UFC fight on Saturday.


----------

